# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ((والصبر ضياء)) فبيَّن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الصبر ضياء

## الخاضعة لله

عن أبي مالك الحارث بن عاصم الأشعري - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الطهور شطر الإيمان، والحمد لله تملأ الميزان، وسبحان الله والحمد لله تملآن *-** أو تملأ- ما بين السماوات والأرض، والصلاة نور والصدقة برهان، والصبر ضياء، والقرآن حجة لك أو عليك كل الناس يغدو، فبايعٌ نفسه فمعتِقُها أو موبِقُها))**(106)** [ رواه مسلم] .*




قوله: ((والصبر ضياء)) فبيَّن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث أن الصبر ضياء؛ يعني أن يضيء للإنسان، عندما تحْتَلِكُ الظلمات وتشتدُّ الكُرُبات، فإذا صبر؛ فإن هذا الصبر يكون له ضياء يهديه إلى الحق.

*ولهذا ذكر الله- عز وجل- أنه من جملة الأشياء التي يُستعان بها، فهو ضياء للإنسان في قلبه، وضياء له في طريقه ومنهاجه وعلمه؛ لأنه كلما سار إلى الله* *-** عز وجل- على طريق الصبر؛ فإن الله تعالى- يزيده هدىً وضياءً في قلبه ويبصره؛ فلهذا قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((الصبر ضياء)).*


وذكر ايضاً رحمه الله في شرحه عن فضل الصبر 


وأما الصبر فقال: ((إنه ضياء)) فيه نور؛ لكن نور مع حرارة، كما قال الله تعالى: ﴿هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءً وَالْقَمَرَ نُوراً﴾[يونس: 5].

*فالضوء لابد فيه من حرارة، وهكذا الصبر، لابد فيه من حرارة وتعب، لأن فيه مشقة كبيرة، ولهذا كان أجره بغير حساب.*

*فالفرق بين النور في الصلاة والضياء في الصبر، أن الضياء في الصبر مصحوب بحرارة؛ لما في ذلك من التعب القلبيِّ والبدنيِّ في بعض الأحيان.*


*ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -*

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

ومن فضائله ايضا يجعل الصابر يعرف حقائق الاشياء ويفهم كلام الله ورسوله كما ذكر ذلك شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية  في المجموع ج20 ص43 حيث يقول  قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {: الصَّلَاةُ نُورٌ؛ وَالصَّدَقَةُ بُرْهَانٌ؛ وَالصَّبْرُ ضِيَاءٌ} وَمَنْ مَعَهُ نُورٌ وَبُرْهَانٌ وَضِيَاءٌ كَيْفَ لَا يَعْرِفُ حَقَائِقَ الْأَشْيَاءِ مِنْ فَحْوَى كَلَامِ أَصْحَابِهَا؟ وَلَا سِيَّمَا الْأَحَادِيثِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ؛ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْرِفُ ذَلِكَ مَعْرِفَةً تَامَّةً؛ لِأَنَّهُ قَاصِدٌ الْعَمَلَ بِهَا؛ فتتساعد فِي حَقِّهِ هَذِهِ الْأَشْيَاءُ مَعَ الِامْتِثَالِ وَمَحَبَّةِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ حَتَّى أَنَّ الْمُحِبَّ يَعْرِفُ مِنْ فَحْوَى كَلَامِ مَحْبُوبِهِ مُرَادَهُ مِنْهُ تَلْوِيحًا لَا تَصْرِيحًا.
وَالْعَيْنُ تَعْرِفُ مِنْ عَيْنَيْ مُحَدِّثِهَا ... إنْ كَانَ مِنْ حِزْبِهَا أَوْ مِنْ أَعَادِيهَا
إنَارَةُ الْعَقْلِ مَكْسُوفٌ بِطَوْعِ هَوًى ... وَعَقْلُ عَاصِي الْهَوَى يَزْدَادُ تَنْوِيرًا

----------

